# James A White St. Davids Harbour



## chris claydon

Hello all. Does anyone have any information or photos of the small shipbreaking yard that was owned by James White at St. Davids Bay, Fife. They ceased trading in the 1980's and latterly took over the operation of the yard vacated by Thomas Ward at inverkeithing before it was leased to RM Supplies.


----------



## DPowersJr

I visited the yard in 1982 while doing research on shipbreaking. I was given most of the photographs that they had in a drawer, mostly from the T.W. Ward times. At that time, the Director was named John Ogg.


----------

